

Masterbranch scrapes github, pretends I'm using their site - rwolf
https://www.masterbranch.com/eduarddit-project/1023028

======
rwolf
The link to my project is not clickable, and masterbranch tells visitors they
need to sign up to talk to me.

Classy.

~~~
rhizome
Hey, it worked for GetSatisfaction.

------
vramosp
Visitors can't contact users which are not registered. We did it in the past,
but you're right, it was classy, and we changed it.
[http://blog.masterbranch.com/post/3570253595/were-
listening-...](http://blog.masterbranch.com/post/3570253595/were-listening-to-
you-weve-made-changes)

The project page is under review and we'll link to the original page for sure.

~~~
rwolf
From your blog post: "Unclaimed profiles are now NOINDEX. We’ve also changed
profile URLs so that indexed profiles by search engines will start being de-
indexed."

Not true--your contentless scrape of my github project is the second result
for that project name in google. I just made the project yesterday, so it's
not a case of the project being already in an index.

I don't want to "claim" my project--it already has hosting, a mechanism for
contacting me, and an issue tracker.

~~~
vramosp
By "profiles" I meant user profiles, not project pages... as I have already
said, this pages need to be improved, and the aim is not to supply the
original page but to complement it.

------
kenneth_reitz
Yeah, softpedia does this too. A shame.

